# The Amazon Kindle 2 FAQ: Look Here First For Answers!



## Leslie

Index for the questions in the Amazon Kindle 2 FAQ

Help! My Kindle 2 is frozen! (How to do a reset).


----------



## Leslie

Placeholder for pictures of the Kindle 2 with labels.


----------



## Leslie

Q: Help, my Kindle 2 is frozen!

A: There are two ways to do a reset in the Kindle 2:

1. Slide and hold the power switch for 15 to 30 seconds. 

2. If that doesn't work, choose "Menu," then "Settings." Press the menu key again and choose "Restart."


----------



## Ann in Arlington

How do I put custom Screensavers on my Kindle 2?

See this thread for instructions:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,11566.0.html


----------



## Ann in Arlington

How do I put custom Fonts on my Kindle 2?

See this thread for instructions:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,11693.0.html


----------

